# winter time service



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Its time to get them boats and engines in here and lets get them ready for next season.. Remember all forum members get a 10% parts discount....:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

bump,,,,,,,:usaflag


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

kenny,

I have to use up about 5-6 more hours then I'll be seeing you. My brother is moving here this weekend, so using up the hours should not be a problem.....

Jim


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Kenny just serviced my engine and thenhad to diagnose a small problem that was difficult to find.Checked my compression, replaced some bad plugs, all sorts of stuff.

My boat is running great again thanks to Penny and Kenny....fast, reliable and excellent service.... thanks again!

I'm glad Kenny is turning the wrenches personally..nice to find a good mechanic anda good person.:toast


----------

